# I need someone to digitize this logo for hats



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

Looking for someone to digitze this file so I can embroidery some hats 
How much ?


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: digitize help*

$15 Flat Rate Digitizing

$15 flat rate .. I use them all the time


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

I got help from Steve (gnizitigid) on my hat logo , Very quick and made adjustments to my less than perfect design . It came out looking real good 
I will send my work to him 
Thanks Steve for a great job


----------



## gnizitigid (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## sandhopper2 (Apr 26, 2010)

tring to post a picture of the hat that Steve (gnizitigid ) helped me with


----------

